# It's a disgrace!



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it is just terrible  and disgusting :x how everyone has treated Lance Armstrong :evil: . Especially after what he achieved winning 7 Tour de France races on drugs.

When I was on drugs, I couldn't even find my f*ckin bike.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------

